# Petition Facebook to remove Vaping from the Tobacco Category



## Andre (25/11/15)

You can sign the petition here: 

https://www.change.org/p/mark-zucke...ok-to-remove-vaping-from-the-tobacco-category

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## G-Step (25/11/15)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phillip868 (25/11/15)

Done...!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (25/11/15)

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (25/11/15)

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tailedfox (25/11/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/11/15)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (25/11/15)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kareem (25/11/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## isiemoe (25/11/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (25/11/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (25/11/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/15)

Thanks @Andre!

Done!

*Vaping is not the same as smoking!!! *

Great to see some of the comments on that petition coming from South Africa!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (25/11/15)

Dippity doo Done...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (25/11/15)

Done done done...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/11/15)

DDone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (25/11/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (25/11/15)

Done. Thanks @Andre 
Vaping helped me to quit smoking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (25/11/15)

Doesn't do anything when I click sign. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## DaveH (26/11/15)

Done,
Vaping isn't smoking.
And whats more it is an aid to stop smoking, I am the proof.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (26/11/15)

Andre said:


> You can sign the petition here:
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/mark-zucke...ok-to-remove-vaping-from-the-tobacco-category


On point@Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/11/15)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (26/11/15)

Yeah, tried again, doesn't work. Not signed.


----------



## acorn (26/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Yeah, tried again, doesn't work. Not signed.


 Hi @zadiac, you have to register to sign, dont know what else could be the problem, did'nt experience any problems registering and signing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (26/11/15)

Done from Swaziland

Reactions: Like 2


----------

